# hilfe,angeblich habe ein abo bei clipmotion(ZED)...



## alpy (21 Februar 2012)

hallo,
habe ein problem,(bin schon 67 jahre alt)bei mir über 20 euro durch t-mobile für zed  von kto.abgebucht worden.
habe bei d.bank alles wieder zurück gefordert,gleich auch t-mobile bescheid gegeben,nach eine 
Status abfrage bei d.55755 (zed) angeblich 1/1 sparbos abo existiert,d.ich gar nicht weiss auch nicht nirgendwo abgeschlossen habe.wie kann es den kündigen,bitte kann mir jemand helfen.

.


----------



## Hippo (21 Februar 2012)

Na auf Deiner Rechnung nachsehen wo Du ZED findest.
Und vor allem bei T-Mobile den unstrittigen Betrag zahlen
Und den Linkhinweis in meiner Signatur beachten


----------



## Aboretter (21 Juni 2012)

Vodafone: Ihre Bezahlung von 4.99 EUR für Ihr Abo bei Clipmotion ist erfolgt. Im Internet auf vodafone.de/abos finden Sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick

KÜNDIGEN der Abos!!!!

1.gehe auf der Internetseite von Clipmotion.
Ganz unten rechts steht Kündigen. Anklicken !
2.Handynummer angeben und Abschicken . Dann bekommt ihr eine Pin .
3.Pin in das Feld eintragen und abschicken.
4. Und nun bist du das Abo los .!


----------



## Qualle4 (2 August 2016)

Die gibt es wohl immernoch, haben zumindest bei mir abgebucht, geht das mit dem Kündigen denn auch wenn ich eine Prepaid-Vodafone Karte habe über LIDL ?
Qualle4


----------

